# Help !!!!   Contraste e color



## jhonatam (Jun 24, 2012)

Hello,
I am a photographer and now I came across the work of this company - http://criativafotosefilmagens.com.br/blog/   : Blush:


I really liked the contrast and colors used in the photos.
I contacted the company staff, said they do not use presets,
so I try to study and learn to reach the same result, unfortunately I could not.: Mad:


thought to participate in the forum to try to find someone who can pass me tips or techniques to arrive at a score of color - tone - contrasts.


hugs: P


Vitaliano jhonatam
Brazil - www.jhonatamvitaliano.com.br: Rolleyes:


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Jun 25, 2012)

Greetings !!
I recommend you speak with Cliccio who I know, tell him I suggested him. Here is his site.
You will speak the same language!!


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 25, 2012)

Find me a particular picture that you like on that site, and I'll give you a few clues of which controls to play with.


----------



## jhonatam (Jun 26, 2012)

*More details to help achieve the result*

Hello,
 I'm here I try again to get a desired result as in my photo.:blush:
 Let me tell you something, to not be an air of "lazy" in my post, I mention that already work with photography three years, but I could not even get an equal contrast, color and so on.

 How do I know that the forum will have only beasts, I trust you.
 good, you have to seek it contrasts, colors and so is equal to these two photos attached or below.

 The color looks like a pastel - pink and black with a dazed looks.
 Well, it would be interesting if you know and know how to get the result, post a photo before and after and giving hints on how to get it in the final result

 I know very well influence the capture, use nikon, but only give me a hint on how to get it in the result (lightroom), the barbecue is on my own here in Brazil and everyone is invited rsrsrsss.


 direct link to the site - http://criativafotosefilmagens.com.br/blog/camila-lanius-gestante/

 hugs
 Vitaliano jhonatam
www.jhonatamvitaliano.com.br

 PS: excuse me for insisting so much on something.








Kiwigeoff said:


> Greetings !!
> I recommend you speak with Cliccio who I know, tell him I suggested him. Here is his site.
> You will speak the same language!!


----------



## kbfoot (Jun 27, 2012)

My analysis:  Moderate(not strong)contrast light in original scene.  In LR:  White balance moved to "warmer" setting(+6500K or more);  also color de-saturated slightly.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 27, 2012)

I'd say there's probably some fill light involved too.


----------

